# israeldogs- Great dog attacks Part2 "REAL BITES"!!!



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

israeldogs- Great dog attacks Part2 "REAL BITES"!!!
_
deleted_


ENJOY


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Though their seems to be at times some good police dog work apprehending felons I feel that some parts of this video were plain disgusting showing nothing more than the dog being used as a cruel instrument.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Could not agree more. One of the scenes was the infamous "Benjamin," the pit bull his crazy owner sicked on an animal control officer after terrorizing her neighbors with him. Benjamin died, but left the legacy of Breed Specific Legislation as we know it today. 

Actually, there is a lot of sick shit in this vid, and they aren't Isreal dogs at all!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

This was a 17 minute video of real bites. EXACTLY what the title said. Most of the videos have been posted before. Most of the videos were of police K9's. There were only a couple of videos of crazy ladies siccing their Pit on the neighbors or dumb reporters sticking their faces in the Police Dogs mouth. A little graphic
BUT that's what Police K9's are trained to do STOP criminals.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey I have no problem with the PSDs doing their thing. But once I saw the Benjamin Footage I had to stop as that is not "Great Dog Attacks" it is "Assholes that shouldn't own dogs doing attacks" So really what is so great about it? ****ing nothing.


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

"Last edited by Connie Sutherland; Today at 10:45 PM.."

can you please tell me why this video was deleted??????


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What does the Benjamin segment have to do with working dogs or "_great_ dog attacks"?

Geoff covered it succinctly.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree - not a great video...


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I found the reactions from the people being bit very interesting. I think it's a good video for those that think that the average person is going to fight the dog during an engagement.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

All of the Pit Bull footage was unrelated, unnecessary, and a waste of time. Seeing the one dog die and hearing his handler get so upset was really sad.

More importantly, why is the dog at 15:30ish not biting??


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

I will explain why the pitbull stuff is in the video.

it is not because i liked what these pitbulls did to their owners or to the animal catcher with "benjamin" !!!

it is because ,in these pitbull videos you can see how a "REAL BITE" looks like , that's IT.

It is garaphic and unpleasant but tha'ts how real bites look like!!!

if you prefer to watch a dog bite a sleeve all his live that's fine also.

but this video shows you exactly the other, not always pleasant site of the coin. 

a dog can get shot dead in real life!!!!!
a dog can fall from a bridge while biting the bad guy!!!
a dog can bite someone on the hand for a few minutes!!!

that's real life, NOT a SCHUTZHUND field!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh Sutherland (Sep 21, 2011)

didnt get a chance to watch the whole video. but its nice to see these dogs doing there jobs!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I do not mind about the PSDs and MWDs doing their jobs it is life, for better or for worse. 

Sorry but really what does the pitbull attacking the animal control officer have to do about great dog attacks? Even the Malinois with the IDF attacking an old woman. Sure the old woman could have a bomb we don't really know so you don't need to get all defensive about it, but is this the 'picture' you like the public to see? 

You go off on a tangent about 'real' life thanks for the attempt at education, but I think enough of us have had enough of 'real' life in our own lives to have it trivialized for peoples bloodlust entertainment. 

Maybe we all should make some videos of dying cancer patients, kittens getting euthanized or a video of an abortion. After all that happens every day too and is real life


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't call it "Great"! The picture of the dog (even if it's an infrared image) falling to it's death off a 200 foot bridge will stick in my head for awhile. I wouldn't have watched that if I knew it was coming.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm driving to the airport now, and I cannot watch the video on my phone. I will watch it tonight when I get home. I know Eran pretty well, he's a good trainer and he's very passionate about what he does. he takes this stuff very serious because his job requires it, and he operates in an environment that most of us would not feel comfortable being in at all. I believe him when he says his intentions are only to show us the affects of life bites. with that being the case, it does not matter why the dogs were released to bite, let's take a look at the way the dogs are biting, the reactions of the people being bitten, and overall, the effectiveness that a dog can have an apprehension work. this is a working dog forum, most of us train our dogs to bite people, many people have never actually got to see a dog bite someone for real. just use this video as an educational way to see what happens when a dog bites a human


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I did not like all that it showed but he's right in the fact that there is a lot of people training bite work that don't really look at it from all angles. It shows not every person with a dog should be doing this kind of training. How many people on here train in protection and have never been in a suit or sleeve? I think good or bad it shows the damage a dog can do to a person it the wrong or right hands.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Despite how we may feel about whether the bites were justified or not, whether the owners should own a a dog like that etc.  There is some educational value in a lot of those scenes. 

I don't like watching videos of Officers getting killed (there are a couple that come to mind). It turns my stomach every time and makes me angry every time. BUT that doesn't mean there isn't educational value to showing it to young guys and talking about it.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Brett Bowen said:


> Despite how we may feel about whether the bites were justified or not, whether the owners should own a a dog like that etc. There is some educational value in a lot of those scenes.
> 
> I don't like watching videos of Officers getting killed (there are a couple that come to mind). It turns my stomach every time and makes me angry every time. BUT that doesn't mean there isn't educational value to showing it to young guys and talking about it.


I agree Brett, that was my point.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't mind graphic and unpleasant. I actually like graphic, having worked in the human and animal medical field for so long.

I guess it's because of the stories behind the Pit Bull attacks. They aren't PSDs or MWDs. Benjamin and the dog attacking his owner (the extremely bloody one) both ended up dead and I don't feel they're educating anyone about anything - other than that regular people let their Pits attack strangers, and that Pits turn on their owners. The general public isn't going to watch that video and see a dog protecting anyone. They're going to see a Pit Bull mauling it's owner, which is exactly it shows in the case of the shirtless guy with blood everywhere.

Yes, that's what a real bite looks like. But all I see from that is that the only dogs unprofessionally attacking people are Pit Bulls and that makes the breed look bad, IMO.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for protecting us!


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I see a lot of lessons in Benjamin, dog did what it was trained to and what owner said( exactly like what we all train for) the dog was not the problem it was the owner. Maybe some trainers should also look alot closer at owner when their evaluating dog. I'm sure most people on here who train or sell protection dogs do their homework, but I'm sure there are those that don't


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess WE can see the lessons of Benjamin, but the general public cannot. I think they'll just see it as some crazy lady sending her Pit Bull on an AC officer.

In the case of the Pit Bull attacking his owner, though, I'm not really sure of the lesson we're getting from that. I understand it's a real bite (and a major one at that), but I think it's just reinforcing the BSL supporters' beliefs.

So I guess for us, yes, it is just raw footage of real bites and something we can learn from. But it's on YouTube, and educated protection trained dog people aren't the only ones that are going to be watching it.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I absolutely agree with you but this is also a working dog forum and that I think it should be able to be shown on here agree that probably should not be on YouTube


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Katie Finlay said:


> I guess WE can see the lessons of Benjamin, but the general public cannot. I think they'll just see it as some crazy lady sending her Pit Bull on an AC officer.
> 
> In the case of the Pit Bull attacking his owner, though, I'm not really sure of the lesson we're getting from that. I understand it's a real bite (and a major one at that), but I think it's just reinforcing the BSL supporters' beliefs.
> 
> So I guess for us, yes, it is just raw footage of real bites and something we can learn from. But it's on YouTube, and educated protection trained dog people aren't the only ones that are going to be watching it.


I think that's the point. there are things WE on WDF can learn from it, so why sensor / bash it on WDF? Others have a different opinion and that's ok, that's why it's an opinion.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Brett Bowen said:


> I think that's the point. there are things WE on WDF can learn from it, so why sensor / bash it on WDF? Others have a different opinion and that's ok, that's why it's an opinion.


Maybe I'm the only one who thinks it should be shown here and not to the entire world on YouTube, where people will just use it as major proof to support BSL.


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Katie Finlay said:


> Maybe I'm the only one who thinks it should be shown here and not to the entire world on YouTube, where people will just use it as major proof to support BSL.


An 'unlisted' video would probably be more appropriate, given what's shown in that video. It will likely be taken down given the content and it's available public viewing.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Where is the video posted I would like to see it. I enjoyed their other videos alot. I remember that Benjamin dog...I saw the clip on one of those" when animals attack" shows on tv like 15 - 20 years ago.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Just YouTube search the name of the video.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the spoilers. Really. I was able to avoid the dog on the bridge and a few other (old) highlights of the pit bulls. Not interested. BUT what was up with the dog at 15 ish not biting? He had multiple times to strike and didn't. I would not want to depend on that dog.

There were a couple of very nice apprehensions where the dogs stayed on despite the perp fighting back.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it will be copied and reposted in a bunch of places, and on youtube as well..

I already D/L it...just in case it gets taken down...


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Lori Gallo said:


> Thanks for the spoilers. Really. I was able to avoid the dog on the bridge and a few other (old) highlights of the pit bulls. Not interested. BUT what was up with the dog at 15 ish not biting? He had multiple times to strike and didn't. I would not want to depend on that dog.
> 
> There were a couple of very nice apprehensions where the dogs stayed on despite the perp fighting back.


I asked the same question and no one has answered me so far.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> I asked the same question and no one has answered me so far.


there was a discussion on that video on this board a while back...I tried to find it to refresh my memory and give link to it...but have come up short so far..


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> there was a discussion on that video on this board a while back...I tried to find it to refresh my memory and give link to it...but have come up short so far..


Oh that'd be great. Let me know if you find it!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

found it...

I remember listening to it on high volume without music...and hearing out command(s)...but the dog was not engaging well at that point either...

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/police-k9-called-off-19592/


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Joby!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> Just YouTube search the name of the video.


 
Found it thanks.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

By the way what is the story behind that guy who was apparently killed by a pit bull. THe one where there is blood everywhere. Was he a burglar or was he owner of the dog?


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

The guy wasn't killed, but the dog was. That was the owner of the dog. Happened in Brasil. If you do some searching you can find the full video (I didn't watch it) and some info.

Granted, this is the Interwebs, so I can't say for sure any of it's true.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah. That was absolutely horrible. I didn't read everyone's post. I just didn't have time to post when I first saw the vid. initially, but I was once again reminded of how hard I pray that my dogs NEVER latch on to anyone. And I mean not EVER.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> The guy wasn't killed, but the dog was. That was the owner of the dog. Happened in Brasil. If you do some searching you can find the full video (I didn't watch it) and some info.
> 
> Granted, this is the Interwebs, so I can't say for sure any of it's true.


Its safe to say that's going to leave a mark.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Katie Finlay said:


> The guy wasn't killed, but the dog was. That was the owner of the dog. Happened in Brasil. If you do some searching you can find the full video (I didn't watch it) and some info.
> 
> Granted, this is the Interwebs, so I can't say for sure any of it's true.


Ok last joke. When someone told him to break a leg when he went out to do training. They didn't mean literally have the dog chew his leg off.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> Ok last joke. When someone told him to break a leg when he went out to do training. They didn't mean literally have the dog chew his leg off.


i doubt that dog had ANY formal training..


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont see where the pitbulls fitted in?? For the most part i thought it showed some great service dogs doing what they do best keeping the peace and apprehending violent offenders,ending sieges and even stopping the" perps" possibly being shot or killed by a k9 apprehension


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

brad robert said:


> I dont see where the pitbulls fitted in??


Probably - "REAL BITES".


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Probably - "REAL BITES".


Hmmm i "guess" pity to include that with the other 98% of the video which showed dogs working with enforcement.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I wonder what the more interesting or appropriate topic is then. Real bites, or real bites but when it's only convenient and comfortable to watch them occur? Both are reality, even when that reality involves the misuse of a K9 in an LEO capacity or directed inappropriately at unsuspecting victims in a domestic situation.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> I will explain why the pitbull stuff is in the video.
> 
> it is not because i liked what these pitbulls did to their owners or to the animal catcher with "benjamin" !!!
> 
> ...


I always enjoy Isrealdog Vid's. They show a lot of action and reality style bitework.

This video was 95% Israeldog and 5 percent sensation. Most of it I enjoyed watching, some of it I really did not want to see again.

All that aside tho? Pitbull bites and attacks...benjamin...owner gets gnawed on by pitbill and filmed for the sensation of it? Sure, post it in the video..it's a free world after all. BUT...Yes there is always that damn "but" Post it here, without any warning as to what to expect when watching it? Stupid at best! Im not saying your video is stupid, im not calling you stupid...im saying your action wasn't wel thought through!

Calling it Great dog attacks? Really? Nothing Great about it! Non of us enjoy watching some of the things in that video. You post this video on a WORKING DOG forum...so most of us expect working dogs real bites. 

How do I put this gently...well I can't to be honest. 

You said it yourself! It's graphic and unpleasant, but its real life! How about using your brain and warning people about that small fact before calling it GREAT DOG ATTACKS ! It should have come with a warning label and a description on what people could expect! Most of the people here expected K9, live bitework in action! Not what you had hidden away in your video. That was not great at all...You used poor judgement...Lesson for the the next time! I am pretty sure if this video had come with the warning it deserved that it wouldn't have been deleted and not so many waves would have been created. You should be smart enough yourself to realise this much.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Good question!! but in honesty i didnt find it that bad to watch and "most" of the people getting bit were either idiots or asking for it as they should not be doing what they are doing in the first place(except the pits thats just weird)

Had a mate get smashed by a service dog did i feel sorry for him ? no he was being a cock.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

brad robert said:


> Good question!! but in honesty i didnt find it that bad to watch and "most" of the people getting bit were either idiots or asking for it as they should not be doing what they are doing in the first place(except the pits thats just weird)
> 
> Had a mate get smashed by a service dog did i feel sorry for him ? *no he was being a cock.*



:-o Poor cock being smashed by a big k9, not fair! Since when is it okay to set a dog on a poor unsuspecting bit of fowl ! I would have sued!

(sorry just couldn't resist :mrgreen: )


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :-o Poor cock being smashed by a big k9, not fair! Since when is it okay to set a dog on a poor unsuspecting bit of fowl ! I would have sued!
> 
> (sorry just couldn't resist :mrgreen: )


 
:-D8)


----------

